# New shirt idea... watch out, crab people!



## Variant (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 16, 2011)

Let it be done!


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome  would totally buy it man!


----------



## Sofos (Mar 20, 2011)

it will be the only white shirt in my closet


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 20, 2011)

Do it man, do it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 23, 2011)

WIN


----------



## Winspear (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok, I've held out for long enough to see if anyone else asks...so here goes.

I don't get it. Please explain


----------



## Tones (Mar 24, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Ok, I've held out for long enough to see if anyone else asks...so here goes.
> 
> I don't get it. Please explain



that makes the two of us :\


----------

